# dog lays on a/c vent



## jewels04

Do your shepherds do this? Jerry Lee LOVES our vent and spends most of his time on one.


----------



## paulag1955

I am pretty sure Shasta would do that, too, if we had A/C.


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley

Xena loves laying on our ac vents.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy loves laying on the a/c vents after being outside. She's done it for years.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I strongly believe that's why I've been waking up hot at night. I don't know for sure, since I haven't looked when I've woken up (not that it would matter, I couldn't see her even if I tried in the dark; gotta love black out curtains  ). I now at one time she did because my vents would randomly be closed.


----------



## jewels04

Jerry Lee does it all the time his breeders told me when I picked him up that he likes them and I think like is an understatement.


----------



## gagsd

Mine as well. I learned quickly that collars and tags are a huge no-no with floor vents.


----------



## jewels04

gagsd said:


> Mine as well. I learned quickly that collars and tags are a huge no-no with floor vents.


My husband's cocker spaniel, that my husband had as a kid, got her tags stuck in the vent cover they had a heck of a time getting her out.


----------



## Magwart

gagsd said:


> Mine as well. I learned quickly that collars and tags are a huge no-no with floor vents.


Very true--it's a strangulation accident waiting to happen. However, the Keep-Safe Breakaway Collar is designed for this situation (if the tags get caught in the vent, the dog can jerk away and the collar releases the dog). It's also a safe collar to use in a multi-dog household where the dogs rough-house and do the bite-the-neck-and-roll-around style of play.


----------



## LaneyB

Ruki also loves the vents. If he hears the air turn on he will often run right to the nearest vent and lay down. And if the air isn't on he will sometimes try multiple vents to see if he can find one that is blowing.


----------



## apenn0006

gagsd said:


> Mine as well. I learned quickly that collars and tags are a huge no-no with floor vents.



We figured this out one day when our dog was walking around with the vent guard hanging from his collar. lol


----------



## Geeheim

All my GSD's love the cool vents as well, haha!

@jewels04 - I have a Jerry Lee too! He is the dog on my avatar.


----------



## Isha.Bop

ive seen that before! not with my dogs (we dont have any floor vents in our house) but our friends have a little shihtzu (sp?) and she runs all around n plays ball so when she gets hot she sits on the vent haha so cute


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Yep, Ace makes a bee line for the floor vent when he comes in from outside. :laugh:


----------



## Lilie

We don't have floor vents, we have ceiling vents. However, my dogs will ALL lay under ceiling fans.


----------



## Curious

Mine to. Sleeps on the vent all the time. 

Apenn-- I'm with you have found her walking around with the vent attached to her collor a couple of times.


----------



## rooandtree

mine loves to lay on the cold bathroom floor right by the vent in the wall by the floor...and that floor is so cold i have to put shoes on to walk on it..but he loves it


----------



## doggiedad

it's not a Shepherd issue. the vent area is cool.



jewels04 said:


> Do your shepherds do this? Jerry Lee LOVES our vent and spends most of his time on one.


----------



## SueDoNimm

My Jerry Lee loves to lay with his head stuck under a chair in the living room (it has a vent behind it) whenever he's hot.

My family had a dachshund growing up and when we were visiting my grandmother in the winters she would hear the furnace starting up and run for the warmest vent in the house every time. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## breyer08

Yes, Ava does this all the time. My other family dogs that we had growing up also did this, as did our family cat. (He was REALLY hilarious: he used to stretch out as long as he could make himself and press his belly right up against the vent. In fact, he and one of our family dogs used to have a little race to the family room vent in the morning. My cat figured out he could hide underneath the coffee table close to the vent, and then come pouncing out onto the dog to scare him away! :rofl


----------



## jetscarbie

My dogs love the vents. I can tell when the AC cuts off b/c they all get up and run around from vent to vent looking for one that's on.


----------



## sweetpea74127

I have a 1yr old German Shepherd/retriever mix pup and he lives for the a/c vent....even in the winter time. Yep! A/C in the winter...Anything to keep him happy and comfortable. He only lays his stomach and/or bottom half of his body on the vent, so his name tag or collar doesn't get caught in the vent cover.


----------



## Benjaminb

Very old thread. OP is long gone


----------

